# Flavour strength



## Waheebh (21/4/15)

Hey guys

i got a question. do people usually buy like a chocolate flavour?
i tried it but it tastes like vomit. any suggestions? i was thinking maybe i used too little flavor or something. any ideas?

cos now i am sitting with a damn near full bottle of milk chocolate flavour that i am too scared to try again.


----------



## Wesley (21/4/15)

Waheebh said:


> Hey guys
> 
> i got a question. do people usually buy like a chocolate flavour?
> i tried it but it tastes like vomit. any suggestions? i was thinking maybe i used too little flavor or something. any ideas?
> ...



If you are talking about TFA Milk Chocolate, between 8-10% is ideal as a single flavour, and 2-5% if you are mixing it with another flavour depending on the strength you want. But this flavour must steep for at least two weeks before it tastes anything like chocolate.


----------



## Wesley (21/4/15)

In fact, I've read you can go up to 20% with this Milk Chocolate but I imagine that would taste extremely rich.


----------



## Renesh (21/4/15)

Vaped a Chocolate concoction many moons ago... can't remember which brand it was...but i do remember taking a hit...then having a not so pleasant taste in my mouth....coughing out the vaper.....then tried again..... same result... think after the 4th toot, i chucked the bottle.... Never had the urge to try choc juice again....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (21/4/15)

Sounds like too much butyric acid, heh


----------



## Viper_SA (21/4/15)

I have the TFA double chocolate and I hate it as well. Even as low as 4% as a single flavor, and up to 10% as a sibgle flavor it suck for me. Tried it as a 2% mix with other juice, still no joy. For some reason my pallate is not compatible with choc and vanilla vapes.


----------



## Ashley A (21/4/15)

Also bought a chocolate eliquid a while ago and it tasted nothing like chocolate. Never retried 1 again. Was about to buy some flavour to mix with coconut but seems like there is no such thing as chocolate flavoured eliquid if these comments are anything to go by.


----------



## Waheebh (21/4/15)

Wesley said:


> If you are talking about TFA Milk Chocolate, between 8-10% is ideal as a single flavour, and 2-5% if you are mixing it with another flavour depending on the strength you want. But this flavour must steep for at least two weeks before it tastes anything like chocolate.


Two weeks? Hmm.. I think it should be two weeks by now. Haven't smoked it in a while. I'll give it one more shot


----------



## Mauritz (21/4/15)

I found the secret to chocolate is cream. If TFA Double or Milk I would use 4% chocolate and 2-3% Bavarian cream or vanilla bean ice cream. Its still going to taste a little artificial but if you add a sweet top note like raspberry or peppermint it should be more than
vape-able.

also, a decent trick courtesy of @Silver is to add a few drops of coffee.

Regards,

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waheebh (21/4/15)

Awesome.. I like that idea.. Can one add that now after steeping?


----------



## Mauritz (21/4/15)

Yes, just steep again.


----------



## Waheebh (21/4/15)

How much cream and peppermint?


----------



## Mauritz (21/4/15)

Depending on the vendor.

With cream I would start at 3% and give it at least 12 hours to steep before adding more ( Cream will mute other flavours ). With peppermint its up to preference, anywhere from 2-8%


----------



## Waheebh (21/4/15)

You look like you really know your shit. Can I ask you something else?


----------



## Mauritz (21/4/15)

Happy to help where I can


----------



## Waheebh (21/4/15)

I'm planning to buy more flavoring now after payday. The problem is there is so much to choose from. Im open to anything. What do you suggest? I tried choosing flavours before and ended up with the chocolate predicament.. Im buying from sky blue this time cos I see they have some good flavoring. Any ones I should try?


----------



## Mauritz (21/4/15)

mmm....

Flavour is a very subjective thing. 

I would recommend base ingredients that will allow you to build flavours :

1. Bavarian Cream or Capella Cream ( Works with fruit and chocolate )
2. get a strawberry ( goes with cheesecake, cream and other fruit )
3. Vanilla makes a great 2% addition to most eliquids to give it a more complex taste. There are soo many vanilla's on the market you may want to get a creamy one and a plain french vanilla or a vanillin which is a chemical base for most vanilla's . Use the cream vanilla with desert blends and the vanillin for tobacco's or non creamy fruit vapes.
4. If your into menthol at all get a koolada : )
5. Caramel 

With those flavours and a few fruits you can get creative....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waheebh (21/4/15)

Thanks for the advice. I'll definately take it into consideration when selecting flavour.


----------



## RezaD (21/4/15)

@Waheebh where are you based. If you want we can hook up some time and you can sample the 70 odd flavour concentrates I have. I can tell you now though chocolate is one of the most difficult flavours to work with. The only chocolate vape that I have ever enjoyed was Vapour Mountain's chocmint.


----------



## Viper_SA (21/4/15)

lol, while you're giving hints @Mauritz would you mind giving a hint as to what % the top note should be? 4% choc, 2-3% Bavarian cream or nilla ice cream and..... Thanks for being a sport and giving out such great tips as a juice vendor yourself, salute!


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Mauritz said:


> I found the secret to chocolate is cream. If TFA Double or Milk I would use 4% chocolate and 2-3% Bavarian cream or vanilla bean ice cream. Its still going to taste a little artificial but if you add a sweet top note like raspberry or peppermint it should be more than
> vape-able.
> 
> also, a decent trick courtesy of @Silver is to add a few drops of coffee.
> ...



Woohoo, thanks @Mauritz, i got a mention about modification to a juice from a master mixologist
You made my day - smile
And thanks for sharing the DIY tips !

@Waheebh , my cofee additive idea comes from VM's ready made Choc Mint juice. I found the choc part to be slightly "cheapish" tasting. Not bad at all, but just a bit artificial. So my mom said I should try adding VM's coffee concentrate. I add 5drops in 2.5ml of Choc Mint juice. Voila, that cheapish taste disappears and the coffee gives it a lovely rounded flavour with a bit of coffee taste. I like it a lot and have been vaping it for many months. Vm's coffee concentrate is very deep and dark and roasted. Not milky. 

@Waheebh - in your one post you sounded surprised that @Mauritz knew a lot about these things. Well, let me say that Mauritz is one of the finest juice mixologists in town. He started Craft Vapour and their juices are top notch. Just had to let you know in case you didnt already.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waheebh (21/4/15)

I had no idea you were a vendor. No offence Mauritz


----------



## Waheebh (21/4/15)

I had a feeling he was the shit at making juice lol


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Waheebh said:


> I had a feeling he was the shit at making juice lol



Lol. Interesting way of putting it


----------



## Waheebh (21/4/15)

Silver said:


> Lol. Interesting way of putting it


I mean well.. Lol sorry again @Mauritz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheebh (22/4/15)

RezaD said:


> @Waheebh where are you based. If you want we can hook up some time and you can sample the 70 odd flavour concentrates I have. I can tell you now though chocolate is one of the most difficult flavours to work with. The only chocolate vape that I have ever enjoyed was Vapour Mountain's chocmint.



it couldn't hurt to meet up. im in athlone. any suggestions?


----------



## UnholyMunk (22/4/15)

Waheebh said:


> I had no idea you were a vendor. No offence Mauritz


Not just any vendor... from the mighty Craft Vapour themselves!  

Artisan RY4 is the shiz, along with Honey Badger and Pining Juliet! Give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheebh (22/4/15)

Lol I feel like I really offended some people.. Sorry guys. I had no idea. Im new.. Can you tell?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (22/4/15)

Waheebh said:


> Lol I feel like I really offended some people.. Sorry guys. I had no idea. Im new.. Can you tell?



I don't think what you said was offensive in any way.... but then again I'm thick skinned


----------



## Mauritz (22/4/15)

Lol , no offense taken .

Thank you all for the the kind compliments. You guys actually made me blush.

I am happy to share some tricks , everyone deserves a great vape.

@Viper_SA % always varies based on the flavour or even formula. Generally speaking the top note is the dominant flavour. So I would say start at 5%.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Waheebh (22/4/15)

I got a lot to learn..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

